# White Lake ice outing 2/1



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Will most likely be there but probably not at the crack of dawn since the boys will likely come too. Will bring radio to track you guys down. Hopefully it won't screw up the fishing to setup and drill holes after everyone else. Hopefully you can help the rookie out.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey - Steve .....
I just posted to Stein about possibly making it out there this Sat.... (since the wife is HOPING to get a whole W/E off for once in a blue moon....)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=240090#post240090 
My Power Auger needs a carb rebuild after 8 years of abuse and NEVER winterizing it , it finally pooped out.
I do have a Mora 6" HandyKranKer though , and I'll be more than happy to punch a few holes FOR you... it's the least I could do for a guy that provides such a [email protected]$$ website to play on when I can't get out....I bought a pair of FRS radios just about a month ago -- so Chn'l 3 it is , if I can make it....
#2 jiggin' raps are what you want to try (about $5 a throw) I recommend Blu/Silv , of Blk/Silv -- but buying a bunch can get pricey fast. Use a swivel up about 12-18" cuz they will twist the line -- I usually DON'T myself because the "spinout" sometimes makes a great trigger --but it monkeys up the line too....

 Robert
P.S. I don't think you could make ENOUGH noise drilling in 50-60 FOW to bother those perchies....there will probably be a horde of people out there....2571 Acres is a big playground , 10-4???


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have a FRS radio and know what channel 3 is but you'll have to fill me on the code 1 part.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Looks like there may be a few of us there!! I hope to find you all and plan to given the map that has been posted. I dont care about the fish being caught, I just look forward to meeting some of you all!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My Michigan-Sportsman.com bumper sticker is already installed on my shanty door.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

hey Steve was wondering if you could bring a few of those stickers and hats with you. i would like to purchase a couple stickers and a hat just let me know how much so i can have the corrrect change. i will have my auger with me i would be more than happy to drill some holes for you. on your radio there should be the main channel which is the large number on the screen then there is a privacy code that can be changed which is the small number on the right of the screen. hope this helps see you saturday. Larry


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Don't think my unit has a privacy code. I don't maintain an inventory of hats or stickers and wouldn't be able to order and receive any by this weekend.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Looks like a pretty stable weather pattern until Sat. Some fine weather too. http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USMI0890?lswe=whitehall&lswa=WeatherLocalUndeclared&whatprefs= Come on out.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Sounds like a plan, and I'm looking forward to seeing all you fishing fanatics on the hard water Saturday. I hope the perch cooperate. Is anyone bringing a flasher?


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

My flasher is SOP (standard operating equipment) for ice fishing. I think just about everyone else who has one feels the same way. I am sure there will be several out there Saturday.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Great. I'll leave the LCD fishfinder home then.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll bring my Eagle LCD portable and zoom in on the bottom 10'.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Does anyone have a flag or something to put up to distinguish the MS group? I would like to make it out but at this point I am chasing wherever the fish are biting. My season has been terrible. I am going to be active and go wherever I can find fish. I don't care how many lakes/how much time!!

Anyways...if nothing else I may stay out later in the morning/early afternoon to chat.

Scott


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I don't have a flag but my new full sized MS bumper sticker is already firmly attached to my shanty door.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steve , I have a pair of BellSouth 2210 FRS and the privacy subcodes are not 'selectable' , if I can make it -- I will still have the darn thing on.....If I bring a flag , it will be BLACK with a SKULL on it!!!!
Why???

We are all Perch Pirates , Yes???? 
My sled is unmistakeable because it looks like a skid with 19" high conduit runners and about 6- 5 or 6 gallon buckets on top of the shack , when it's broken down....
I always joke & say "I'm the guy in the camo suit and the blue shanty"... What's really funny about that is :
before I married my wife - I was out to muskegon lake (4150 acres) about 10 years ago fishing a perch tournament .... out of HUNDREDS of shanties out there , my wife walked right out to my shack & said let me in , I didn't play hookey from work to NOT perch fish!!!
lmao... that was amazing....


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Just saw the post and will try to get there. Having company this weekend but hopefully that won't interfear. There is also a bait shop in Montique called Johnsons Sports I think. They have only been in operation a year or so. I think it is run by the people who had Spring's in Muskegon.

Hope to see you saturday!

Rick


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

hey rick hope you can make it tim and i will be there early.bring the radio and give us a yell. see ya Larry


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Some more questions from a curious rookie  Do the minnows have to be kept alive and lively? Do you use a whole minnow on a jig? Hooked through the lips or back? Do you use any bait at all on a rapala jig? What hook or hooks do you bait on the Rapala? Doesn't it affect it's action? What about Swedish pimples?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You'd think the webmaster would do a search... hehehe

YES- live minnows - you can always KILL them if they want them dead... 

Experiment with lips & back or tail hooking... 

YES it can/does affect action(s)

Jiggin' Rap - 
Minnow head
Waxworm or two
Spikes
Mousies
Wiggler
Swedish Pimples- 
Whole minnow (tiny - small)
Same stuff as Jiggin' Rap

The Raps & Pimples can be used bare --- but I think a lil snicker-snack helps to rip the lip..... 


 YYAAARRRGH!!! gives us all your perch !! Or we'll pop yer eYes out & use 'em fer bait......


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Now that's what I call a cool cat


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steve J, (thanks) as per the PM earlier ~
I talked to the wife tonight & her mom's not doing well at all... there is a small chance that IF (the biggest word in the entire dictionary) my stepson isn't out all night long , and he's in the mood to help haul all my gear - we might show up for a while....
No way will I make it out first thing... perchin' is an all day bite anyways - but I'd like to meet a few of you guys , both you & Mr. Helinski , as well as that guy that keeps emailing me for maps...(no names here!)
If I make it -- the damn Eagle FishEasy2 will be there to show those fanatical Vexilar FREEKS what it can do.... lmao......hehehe....
I'd bring my X70A , but I don't want to make them cry.... hehehehe..
IF I can , I'll seeya there!! FRS #3 -- I have no subcode selection -- I hope James feels like getting out.

~~  Robert  ~~


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The bite was slow. Stein and company got a few (of course) but I've got the white strip going back to the December outing.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Lots of small whites to be had. We set up in 57 fow with Steve J and marked lots of fish. We caught 20-30 white bellies up to 6". Lot's of bites, no keepers. 2 lb test leaders with pimples white/green early and silver/pearl got pecked all day. Sometimes jigging, sometimes still less than an inch off bottom. Waxworms were all they wanted and many of the perch spit out minnows as we landed 'em, but we never had a hit on minnows. Nice to see everybody out there, sounded slow all over. In spite of the poor results it was my best day this ice season. 

Better luck next time. Tim


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Well it sure was a great day weatherwise to go out today! It was good to see you fella's again and meet a couple more members. Uncle Jim and I only found a half dozen or so small perch so we broke for lunch and went to the east end looking for bluegills. Unfortunatly we did better with the perch!

Next time!

Rick


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

It was good to finally put a face on all of you today, and the weather was great too. Thanks for the invite. Next time we'll kill 'em.

Ken


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Sounds like it was a good outing.. Wish I could have been there but the wife was at the George Strait concert so I had the kids and they wanted nothing to do with being on the ice (long story I will have to tell later). Any hoots.. being that I grew up in Whitehall I am sure that you were all treated with great hospitality where ever you met and perhaps I can meet some / all of you out there another day.

gooser


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

What, no pictures?? I was hoping to see all y'all in action, especially our webmaster on his first ice fishing trip!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here's some pictures.

My new shanty on getting broken in. Note the door makes a great place for one of our new full size bumper stickers 











My boys demonstrate proper jigging technique with a Swedish Pimple.











Fun was had by all despite the skunk in our shanty. Maybe I should paint a big white stripe on the outside. Look out world I have a new addiction!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

KooL!!!
I think you will enjoy this newfound sickness... 
The boys look just like the O.M. - hehehe!
I wish I could have made it -- 

SFW


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice pix Steve. I was too busy getting pecked to take a break for much of anything. Never got my keeper photo op either. Still a great day on the ice in my books.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Couldn't beat the weather. Relatively warm and no wind.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Great pics Steve! You're a full fledged ice fishing expert now!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah right. I'll be an "expert" after I get my first bite through the ice.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Correction!!
Steve , you'll be insanely hooked after you get the first one......
lmao.....
 Robert 
You still are an expert - just not at icin' (yet).....


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I walked out from the west end off Dock Road as the Post office area was full and wandered around from 9:45 - 11:00AM. No one admitted they were from Metro Detroit area, but I talked to people from Grand Rapids, Holland, and Lansing. I had with me home baked oatmeal/raisin cookies that my wife Jan baked for the kids and group. But, didn't find you. I was looking for a group, but there were only scattered tents. I did have a good interview with a Blue Lake Association member and a Lake Macatawa walleye musky fisherman. I then went home and back to bed with pain from walking too much. On Sunday, 2/3, I ate your cookies at the MUCC Region 3 meeting. They were good.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Tom, maybe somebody else who knows the lake better than I can tell you where we were more accurately. We were very close to the outlet into the big lake.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

We fished until 2pm. We were probably the 6 shanties spread out nearest to the channel at the NW end of the Post Office hole. We did spread out deep and shallow to try to find some keeper perch to no avail. We were eating BBQ ribs while you were looking. You missed them they were great.

Only Steve was from the Detroit area. Sorry we missed you. That wasn't you and your wife on the FRS radios? Was it?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I realize now that I saw where you were at, but I was looking for a tighter group, or more individuals milling around, and I was having some trouble walking. There will be other outings in the future. Catch you then.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

I have heard that the fishing has been pretty slow on White Lake this year, or maybe the fish haven't been so much slow as small. I used to fish the lake a bit with my dad (he lives on skeels rd near County Line Bridge - Montague). I wanted to join you folks this weekend, but as fate would have it, my dad was down to our place this weekend (never fails!). Anyway, we used to fish out in front of the Eagles Club. Any word on how the bite is or has been in that area? 

I sure wished I could have made the outting, but maybe next time.


nymph


----------

